# Cheyenne



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard the temp this morning is 37. Any news?


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

Bart said where they are running there is terrible cell reception. I expect any updates to be late in the evening when everyone gets back to town.

37? That is nice and toasty!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

39 in Laramie right now. Forcast for a high of 60, winds w to wsw at 15-30 with gust over 40. Another day in paradise. Good luck to everyone. 

Please take time tomorrow to remember all those affected by the 9/11 terroist tomorrow. We will never forget!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open, interrupted double with blind. Long left retired thrown left to right. Flyer down low shot to right out of test. Pick up flyer run blind to left of RG. Blind is down a draw and up a hill with cross wind.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

qual, triple, left hand short bird throw to right steep angle back. middle retired bird, gunners on top of granite boulders. throw into wind and blown down to right. flyer far right shot into test. Middle bird has judges in the lead.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual callback from first.
1,2,6,7,8:13,15,18,20,24,25,26


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Qual callbacks to the land blind 1 2 6 7 8 13 15 18 20 24 25 26


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> 39 in Laramie right now. Forcast for a high of 60, winds w to wsw at 15-30 with gust over 40. Another day in paradise. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Please take time tomorrow to remember all those affected by the 9/11 terroist tomorrow. We will never forget!


Almost 2 pm and it is all of 55 degrees. Wind has picked up even more and dog work has deteriorated accordingly. Wind is literally howling on line


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

qual callback from land blind.
2,6,7,13,15,20,24,25,26


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to third:
4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24-35, 37, 38, 39, 41, 43, 46, 47, 49, 51, 52, 55, 57, 59, 62, 63, 64

Callbacks are second hand. If they're wrong, blame my source...*cough*Larry*cough


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual result
20 Rider/ken Logan
24 Izzy/Share Rupert
7 Plick/ Schrader
25 Hattie/ Chuck Hutchison
RJ 26 Amos/ Janice Jones
Jams 2,6,13,15


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Chuck Hutchason and Hattie on placing in what sounds like a tough qual.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Real happy for Shane Rupert for his Qual 2nd with Izzy. Great guy and a sweet dog.


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Ken and Rider for that QAA! Congrats!


----------



## Wayne Dorband (Jan 31, 2010)

Ken,
Way to go. It is great to see a Mile High swamp collie do good, and it couldn't happen to a better guy either.

Wayne


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Hooray Ken and Rider! You've got a special girl there 
________
How to make a vaporizer


----------



## floridafan (Jun 29, 2009)

BTW. Handler name corrections:

Qual result
20 Rider/Ken Hogan
24 Izzy/Share Rupert
7 Plick/ Schrader
25 Hattie/ Chuck Hutchason

Congrats to all!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

13 survived the interrupted triple in the AM and are running the Waterblind. Don't have numbers as I have lost interest.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

12 back to last series of open...
Luke-Schrader
Chili-Schrader
Abby-Hurst
Pacer-Boice
Ruger-Schrader
Mootsie-Shih
Ollie-Trott
Roux-Schrader
Darbi-Trott
Gretzky-Schrader
Buffy-Shih
Ruby-Schrader


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> 12 back to last series of open...
> Luke-Schrader
> Chili-Schrader
> Abby-Hurst
> ...


Go gettem Pacer and JD!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> 13 survived the interrupted triple in the AM and are running the Waterblind. Don't have numbers as I have lost interest.


I would have preferred interrupted triple. They had three guns up. Outside guns threw their birds. Flyers did not shoot. Dog ran blind off backside of left gun. When dog returned with blind, they shot flyer which could land in line with short retired bird


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur callbacks 11,12,23,24,25,27,29,34,37


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open results
1 Gtetkzy/Schrader, Vaughn
2 Luke/Schrader, Smithwick
3 Buff/Shih
4 Chilli/Schrader, Boley
RJ pacer
Jams.30,38,41,52,55,63


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

MikeBoley said:


> Open results
> 1 Gtetkzy/Schrader, Vaughn
> 2 Luke/Schrader, Smithwick
> 3 Buff/Shih
> ...


*Congratz Tom! Ted, Mike and D. as well!

Aaron*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice day for Bill Schrader. Finishing the open with 6 out of his 11 dogs is pretty stout.

Looks like Gretzky is back.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

MikeBoley said:


> Open results
> 1 Gtetkzy/Schrader, Vaughn
> 2 Luke/Schrader, Smithwick
> 3 Buff/Shih
> ...



congrats ted with buffy and mike with chilli!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Open results
> 1 Gtetkzy/Schrader, Vaughn
> 2 Luke/Schrader, Smithwick
> 3 Buff/Shih
> ...


Congrats to Gtetkzy!!! Bill Schrader and Tom Vaughn!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks to Barry, Brian, Dave, Nate, and Thierry for their efforts in putting on the Field Trial, to John Bayer for the use of his property and to the judges for giving up their weekend to judge


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Thanks to Barry, Brian, Dave, Nate, and Thierry for their efforts in putting on the Field Trial, to John Bayer for the use of his property and to the judges for giving up their weekend to judge


What Ted said. Had a great time at Tie Siding, was good to get to break out the cold weather gear.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Placements

These were given to me third hand

1) ?/Wickliffe 
2) ?/Morgan
3) Chef/Aycock
4) Sinner/Morton
Do not know any more

Ted


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

1 Honky Tonk Jezebelle Jerry Wickliffe
2 Third Creeks Miss Bodacious Larry Morgan
3 Trumarc's Chef Boy R. D. Ed Aycock
4 Znfndel Laughing Ladies Sinner Max Morton
RJ Third Creeks Big Stick Larry Morgan
Jam Third Creeks De Ja Vu Lori Morgan
AFC Sundown's Lean Mac's Mad Dash Roger Byrd


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Derby results

1. #11 Riley / Ester M
2. #12 Paris / Blythe
3. #3 Turg / Trott & Mueller
4. Blyth ?
RJ Blyth ?

2 JAMS #7 / Blythe and Blythe ?

Sorry, this is from memory

Big thanks should go out to Laniee for stepping in to judge the Derby with David so they could get it going on Saturday afternoon. Way to step up girl........


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

EdA said:


> 1 Honky Tonk Jezebelle Jerry Wickliffe
> 2 Third Creeks Miss Bodacious Larry Morgan
> 3 Trumarc's Chef Boy R. D. Ed Aycock
> 4 Znfndel Laughing Ladies Sinner Max Morton
> ...


Congrats Dr. ED!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Someone said:




> Congrats Dr. ED!


 
I agree!! 

I wanted to come watch!
Mrs Gooser DRUG me to Steamboat!!


Gooser


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Esther McCartney on the Derby 1st with Riley. Nice dog.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Results posted on EE.

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=3709


----------

